# 2013 OUTDOOR decorations thread



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Use this thread to share pictures of your outdoor decorations for 2013.

I'm starting my outdoor decorating early this year. My Halloween party is mid-October rather than the last weekend, and I'm going to be travelling for most of the rest of September, so I need to get a jump start on setting up outside. Today I started setting up my graveyard:



















Some new stones, plus the coffin, graveyard statue, and fencing are all new. I'm pretty excited. The graveyard is a little smaller and more crowded to work within the constraints of the fencing that I scored off craigslist, but that's not necessarily a bad thing, as last year I felt like it was too spread out. I have a giant backyard, so there's no way I'm ever going to fill the thing.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

I couldn't hold off any longer so I bought some cornstalks and put this guy up for now...everything else will be going up in about a week


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

our theme is airblowns we cant actually put them out till halloween day. cause of the sun here and theft issues. this is our newest kitty


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

*heres our set up*

this is our set up this was 2011 got 2012 pictures somewhere


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's my first display:


































I like to keep adding more things every day so the display is always changing!


----------



## DJ Kos (Sep 16, 2013)

These are awesome! I need to get started on mine!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Doing some testing with different lighting configurations:


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Your lighting is really good, MonsterSquad. That is one thing I need to work on.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Great looking cemeteries! I would start on mine but it is supposed to be wind storming the next few days!


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

Halloween 2K12..this year's display will have a bit different arrangement and quite a few new additions


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great displays boils and ghouls! Oh how I wish I had a front yard!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

started yesterday with the outdoor stuff. I always start with Harvest items then move onto the Halloween decorations. I should have all of the stuff out this weekend.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice displays everyone. And that cat is huge.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm loving this thread already. Hopefully the weather will hold out for this weekend so I can start. Though for once I almost don't want to decorate since I'm so busy working on props and I'm afraid of taking time away from that. I'm like the kid who waits until just before bed to start my homework so I don't have to do it in the morning.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Testing some lighting...


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

All Hallowa Eve------ totally creepy!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Kloey74 and MissMandy!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This years outdoor display:


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Got mostly everything up in the past two days. Still have to set up the lighting and misc. what-not.

Of Course I'll probably move everything around 3-4 times over the next month, but that's part of the fun.


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Well I started putting stuff out today, but it started lightly snowing so.......I am gonna try again tomorrow. Here is what we got up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> this is our set up this was 2011 got 2012 pictures somewhere


Where did u get the blow up cat head omg that would be perfect for my dark Alice party


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

Halloween havoc. Love your scary trees I'm assuming they light up inside are they cardboard tube and great stuff?


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Here it is, lighting and all. 
Still have to finish the guillotine with detail, but its in there anyways.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great displays everyone! Someday, I really need to invest in some spotlighting for my graveyard like you guys! Love the look of it. I'd post pics, but right now my yard looks basically the same as last year, lol. Not quite finished yet, either. I've got pics in my albums. If we add anything at some point, I'll take new pics and post.


----------



## Baylor (Sep 28, 2013)

Finally started today! Woohoooo. Was a lot of work. Got a little day drunk in the process


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

LOVE your display Baylor, especially all the huge pumpkins! Also, love your house, and yard btw! lol


----------



## CreepyDAB (Sep 29, 2013)

Count Chocula said:


> Here it is, lighting and all.
> Still have to finish the guillotine with detail, but its in there


Lighting looks great. What's your secret?


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Baylor said:


> Finally started today! Woohoooo. Was a lot of work. Got a little day drunk in the process
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I am trying to find out where everyone gets their amazing headstones? If you make them can you give me a tutorial? I definatley need new headstones. Mine are horrible.


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

scarybella said:


> Halloween havoc. Love your scary trees I'm assuming they light up inside are they cardboard tube and great stuff?


Yeah they have green lights in them that at night are super spooky. Love them but don't think I will ever build anymore. Whoa on time consuming


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Our Zombie Shaker Gut Guy









Here's our Standing Reacher Zombie!!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

We're planning on adding a bunch more zombie stuff later!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Very cool stuff guys. I need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Baylor (Sep 28, 2013)

Love everyones decorations so far.

Added these guys today. Hopefully people passing by on the side walk will leave them alone.




Haven't done much with the front of the house except some pumpkins and some fall garland. Not very Halloween-ish yet. A little stumped on what to do. Deciding if I want to splurge on stuff and get crafty with a theme, or just start putting out decorations I already have.



Ideas?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

my ds put out the cemetery today and we put out the pumpkin patch last week. The neighbors are sure driving by slowly this afternoon. Can't wait to see how slow they go next week when we have skellies climbing all over the house.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ummm...maybe i should wait til i'm doone decorating to take pics. Sheesh, this looks lame.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Not at all, www! I really like where you put the tombstones. It looks natural and that's what makes it awesome. Cool idea with the pumpkin patch too!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Started putting up my graveyard this weekend. Got a lot done but still need a few things to add. Made a few new stones this year. My thanks go out to this site for inspiration.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

hallowmas said:


> View attachment 170771
> 
> our theme is airblowns we cant actually put them out till halloween day. Cause of the sun here and theft issues. This is our newest kitty


wow that's one huge cat!!! Lol


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw on this site somewhere where someone made eyes in their windows that appeared to follow you - I wanted to add to my outside decorations so I tried it and I think they really do look like they follow you! 














Now I just wish I could remember where I saw this idea from to say "thanks" for the fun idea...

I started putting a few things out in the yard...got a few of the cemetery stones setup (please no strong winds for awhile) and put out a few of my skeletons - plan to keep adding to it over the next week or so.







Not near as fancy or nice as what you all are doing but I still love em







My mourner


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i've got to go to Lowe's tomorrow and get some wire to pose my skellies and then I can hang them from the house.


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

We did the skellies climbing the side of the house and roof last year and it was great watching the cars slow down to get a look - have fun putting them up! (I am a chicken with heights so this year, my skellies are staying on the ground 


wickedwillingwench said:


> i've got to go to Lowe's tomorrow and get some wire to pose my skellies and then I can hang them from the house.


----------



## Dana Dark (Aug 19, 2013)

HAPPY OCTOBER 1st

My house is ready! This thread is looking good! 









I have more pictures and a video here:

http://spiderviolets.blogspot.com/2013/10/pumpkin-sweets-and-house-that-creeps_1.html


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Dana, Love your haunt. Do you put a body on the swing? I think I would have to do that....drape it with fabric and make it look like a coffin on one of those wheelie things and lay a body out on it. I'm jealous of your swing.


----------



## Dana Dark (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a good idea! I do need something else in the mix! I made this to look like a Funeral Parlor so some bodies are a good idea


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Dana Dark said:


> HAPPY OCTOBER 1st
> 
> My house is ready! This thread is looking good!
> 
> ...


What a great porch! Love the trim, and the lighting is spooky and inviting at the same time.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not done with it yet but here's my graveyard so far. Pretty much the same as last year but I hope to add more in the coming weeks.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I finished setting up my spider walkway today. I'm really loving the look of the beef netting, and its sooo much easier to work with than the usual cobwebs:



















There'll be a jumping spider off to the side, triggered by a step mat as they enter the walkway. However, new this year is four separate dropping spiders. I had one of these last year, but it rarely triggered (sound only), and when it did, it was often after the victim had moved out of position. I figure to use the sound the jumping spider makes to trigger them more reliably, and with four of them, at least one will end up being the proper position to get a scare. The large spider on the side there is also a dropping spider from grandin road, however its drop is more of a sedate climb down a string and back up, so he'll serve as more of a distraction than anything else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

I finished the Outdoor Display this evening now its time to move into the Garage for the Mad Lab conversion.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I have to decide what to do for the balcony competition this year. Dang street light even with me right across form my balcony and two giant trees up against me block the view badly plus ruin any lighting plans ---- double whammy!

$200 off the rent for first place. I'm sure Mr. Gris's SR skeleton gift will factor in though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Monstersquad that Beef Netting turned out fantastic this year! I forgot to put in my order this year for some so maybe next year. Great work I love it!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

MonsterSquad. you slashed your netting a lot mire than i did last year. i like it. how did you attach? staples?


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

A little bit of our outdoor décor. I live in the country so no one really sees it and we don't have any trick or treaters but I still decorate cuz it makes me happy.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm a bit timid about going all out here...we live in a condo and the architect owns the yard. I saw him drive by the other day and he didn't exactly look amused. Ooops. LOL.
Yard still needs a bit of clean up...too much stuff to do, too little time.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll repost theses here in case people missed them... And this only 20% of my haunt... lot more to come!
See my galleries for more pics!


----------



## scaremenow (Oct 1, 2010)

Where did you buy the beef netting? It looks great!


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

I got my ghost done! My first big handmade prop, and I love how she looks with the blue spotlight. I just need to figure out a blacklight for my skeleton and then I think my tiny front yard is done.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone has great displays so far 

Guess it's time to get started myself, LOL.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellent displays boils and ghouls! I really love your style, pf3! Those skellies look cool climbing on your house, www! I love that pumpkin man on the swing, osenator! That looks awesome, Cyn! How is she made?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

In no way am I into "cute" Halloween Decor... But those blow mold ghosts are awesome!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Cynamin, How did you make your ghost woman? She is awesome!!!!


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Cynamin, How did you make your ghost woman? She is awesome!!!!


Thanks! She's made of about three rolls of clear packing tape, molded over a dress form and a wig head. Sticky side out first, then sticky side in, so she's about three layers of crinkly plastic when she was all done. A blue LED spotlight is shining right up her skirt, so the light catches all the wrinkles.


----------



## Joe4x4 (Oct 13, 2003)

Originally Posted by Paint It Black 
Cynamin, How did you make your ghost woman? She is awesome!!!!

Yes that is a very cleaver IDEA . You should post a video of her in the day and night.
If you could make a video of "How To" everyone will have one next year for sure.

Great Job and great idea.

Joe4x4


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

We held our big party last night. I will probably post a full thread once I process and edit the video, but in the meantime here's a few photos from the outdoor part of the haunt.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are a few of my house


----------



## Deals Home Haunt (Oct 23, 2012)

I posted these links under a different thread but here they are again. I love seeing all of these photos!

Night time 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIWytRgMOXw

Day time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMpFDyTNkUc


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Just getting started.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Our next scene, the barbecue!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally got the front entry-way up. Now animated props are next...


----------



## jeepercreeper (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is what I have set up in my Yard so far. I have a couple other additions and am trying to figure out how to make a last minute Stocks restraint out of Pallet wood for one of my skellies. I just completed the lighting last night, it's only 3 green floodlights, a red flood light, and one of those black spot lights from spirit (that I could light my neighbor's porch with three doors down the street!), next year I'm hoping to do individual lighting for the tombstones and add a few more and a Mausoleum! Cant wait to get started on it next summer!





















HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

jeepercreeper said:


>


Everything looks great, but I'd certainly hope that you'll tape down that wire running across your steps . . .


----------



## The Director (Sep 21, 2012)

View attachment 181601


Still have to add Demonica and Resurrection Mary, as well as skull fencing and body parts


----------



## jeepercreeper (Aug 19, 2013)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Everything looks great, but I'd certainly hope that you'll tape down that wire running across your steps . . .


Of course I did! That was taken at about 1:30am right after I finished putting it up.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Great pictures, I've modified some of my plan after seeing some of your designs. 
Gotta upload mine


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Did a dry run today on the crown jewel of my display. It's even roadworthy to about 40 MPH. The 2013 Ghostbusters Pathfinder:


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I love it, great looking car


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

here's a peek of my nuclear fallout 2013: (kind of poster girl for my fallout haunt)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Started putting up my graveyard this weekend. Got a lot done but still need a few things to add. Made a few new stones this year. My thanks go out to this site for inspiration.


 Cloe, love your stones. They're great.



Dana Dark said:


> HAPPY OCTOBER 1st
> 
> My house is ready! This thread is looking good!
> 
> ...


 Your house looks great. love the porch too.



TheMonsterSquad said:


> I finished setting up my spider walkway today. I'm really loving the look of the beef netting, and its sooo much easier to work with than the usual cobwebs: There'll be a jumping spider off to the side, triggered by a step mat as they enter the walkway. However, new this year is four separate dropping spiders. I had one of these last year, but it rarely triggered (sound only), and when it did, it was often after the victim had moved out of position. I figure to use the sound the jumping spider makes to trigger them more reliably, and with four of them, at least one will end up being the proper position to get a scare. The large spider on the side there is also a dropping spider from grandin road, however its drop is more of a sedate climb down a string and back up, so he'll serve as more of a distraction than anything else.


love the spiders. I always gravitate to more spiders. I don't know why.



purpleferrets3 said:


> great wolfman!


l love the skellie doing the handstand.



osenator said:


> I'll repost theses here in case people missed them... And this only 20% of my haunt... lot more to come!
> See my galleries for more pics!
> 
> View attachment 179444


 love this photo



Tumblindice said:


> Just getting started.
> 
> View attachment 181243


 Your overall use of light is spot on! arghhhh. yuk yuk yuk! And, I love your reaper ghost thing. Did you make it?



JLWII2000 said:


> Did a dry run today on the crown jewel of my display. It's even roadworthy to about 40 MPH. The 2013 Ghostbusters Pathfinder:
> View attachment 181772


 love it. can you take me to work in that?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Not much up yet, but most of my cemetery, I have two more tombstones to put out, and my breathing grave and motorized toe pincher coffin. I need to put my giant bat, skull, and spiders out, and more lights.


















Oh, and I need to hang my lanterns from the big tree in the photo.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

A few more shots from my good camera







Album: http://s728.photobucket.com/user/Flonzy/library/Halloween/2013/October 21?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

I got the 15 foot ghost and it makes such a great piece in our haunt display Awesome!!! We have left it out dont have to worry about people taking it, more likely the deer running it over ~ LOL Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

wow Just noticed you were in Ashburn Va Im in Round Hill .. Love your yard Great job.. Its much more rural out here so we have to make it really exciting to lure the trick or treaters LOL ~ Pat


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Heres our yard with the new blow up ghost It really adds a nice touch ~ Pat I Tried to upload a photo but it didnt load


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, the only things new I did this year was my cauldron and a ghost..then it started pouring rain! next year will be better..Im gonna start REAL early!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love your pumpkin creeper kello! And the 3 witches are perfect!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Nypdwife said:


> wow Just noticed you were in Ashburn Va Im in Round Hill .. Love your yard Great job.. Its much more rural out here so we have to make it really exciting to lure the trick or treaters LOL ~ Pat


I got about 120 kids in my small neighborhood alone. All 30-40 something year old couples tightly packed in LOL. Also this year the neighborhood had a decoration contest and I won the most creative category so I expect kids from the other neighborhoods will find me this year. Better get more candy


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

*Last of the decorations*

Already posted a bunch before. These are the last of the static displays.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome displays


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Love seeing everyone's displays! The three witches are awesome, never been a real witchy girl but may have to think about the possibilities for 2014! I wanted to do an insane asylum theme this year but simply just ran out of time and didn't want to half a$$ it. Anywho, went for the basic cemetery/mausoleum theme. Here's mine:


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

^Love the mausoleum wall look of your garage door - looks really cool!

It's a blast going through this thread, evveryone did an outstanding job. Did a small cemetery this year along with the usual blow molds & other decor:


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

finally got pic of halloween 13


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are some others from the big night. My plans didn't materialize fully.


----------



## Porter (Oct 30, 2009)

Tumblindice How did you get that pumpkin to look like it is ready to explode like its from hell?


----------

